# من هو الانبا تكلا ؟   قصة حياة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالزقازيق - اجنحة النسور - على 14 سيرفر والمديا فير كمان



## بولا وديع (10 يوليو 2010)

*من هو الانبا تكلا ؟   قصة حياة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالزقازيق - اجنحة النسور - على 14 سيرفر والمديا فير كمان*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






من هو الانبا تكلا ؟ 
قصة حياه القديس العظيم الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى
نال بركة العمل الفنانه :  تريز دميان
وده كان اخر عمل تسجيلى ليها قبل انتقالها الى السماء

نال بركة العمل من الفنانين

يوسف داود
تريز دميان
جميل برسوم
نادية رفيق
وجدى وليم
مينا اثناسيوس
الهام عبد الشهيد
ناجى فايق
كرستين فهمى
ماجد فايز
شرين وليم
جميل فتحى
انجى سعد
ميرنا رضا
عماد سعد
مينا عماد
مهى صبرى
مينا وحيد
ماجد صفوت
شريف نبيل
امير فريد
مهاب جميل
مجدى فانوس
وائل عبد السيد
مدحت عوض
جورج عادل
ميشيل منير
البيرت ايمن اديب

تم التسجيل والمكساج 
ديجتال سونك

الهندسة الصوتية وموسيقة التصورية 
عمانوئيل سعد

مدير الانتاج
عماد كمال

نفذ انتاج
شريف بولس

اعداد درامى
مينا اثناسيوس

اخراج
ميشيل منير

شكر خاص 
الشماس \ ايمن اديب
ا \ سامح فؤاد


تابعونا كل ماهو حصرى وجديد 
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size : 61 MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

rapidshare

filefactory

x7.to

easy-share

fileserve

ziddu

megaupload

zshare

sendspace

zippyshare

2shared

filefront

ifile.it

to links

*ببركة صلوات الانبا تكلا  تكون معانا جميعا
 امين *
استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



 









​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: من هو الانبا تكلا ؟   قصة حياة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالزقازيق - اجنحة النسور - على 14 سيرفر والمديا فير كمان*

*قديس عظيم جدا

وكنيستي علي اسمه

شكرا ليك بولا​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: من هو الانبا تكلا ؟   قصة حياة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالزقازيق - اجنحة النسور - على 14 سيرفر والمديا فير كمان*

الرب يبارك مجهودكم

شكرا جدا 

بركه صلاته مع الجميع​


----------

